

Celery (YC S12) Lets Sellers Accept Pre-Orders, Charge When Ready - cktsai
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/21/hoping-to-ride-the-crowdfunding-wave-celery-lets-sellers-accept-pre-orders-charge-when-products-ready-to-ship/

======
Eduardo3rd
We've been using Celery for a few months now to accept pre-orders after our
Kickstarter campaign ended and it has been a great experience. I've gotten
emails from multiple customers complementing us on how easy it is to pre-
order. I highly recommend Celery to anyone who wants to create a post-
crowdfunding campaign order page or even a DIY Kickstarter alternative.

------
jlgreco
Is there a connection between this and the distributed task queue that I am
missing, or do they just have the same name?

~~~
coolsunglasses
Calling Celery a distributed task queue is like calling leather seats in a
Mercedes a Formula 1 race car driver.

~~~
jlgreco
So it very well can be, but it isn't the state of the art? Maybe I should have
said "self described distributed task queue."

~~~
coolsunglasses
It's trainer-wheels for people afraid of touching the stuff they're using.

------
mamatta
I knew this was coming as soon as Lockitron started the trend with their
"SelfStarter" site: <https://github.com/lockitron/selfstarter>

------
pbreit
I don't understand the "finally" proclamation. What is preventing someone from
using Stripe (ar just about any payment service, for that matter) in the same
manner and saving the 2%?

~~~
podingx
They could, but selling online is more than just collecting payments. There's
order management, CRM, analytics, etc, which I think bring a lot of value to a
seller.

Most sellers don't have the time or resources to pull all of that off in
addition to having to focus on sales & marketing and product development.

------
mwerty
Do they store card numbers?

~~~
podingx
All the sensitive card information is stored with Stripe

